# I Need to Lose a Lot of Weight, But Don't Know How.



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I tried diet and exercise, but it doesn't help me. I hate green and leafy things. I love cheesy, salty, meaty, melty, sweet things and I hate working out and getting sweaty. I need to lose a lot of weight, because I am obese. I have been steadily gaining weight since age six, but at sixteen I finally stopped it and reversed it by twenty pounds and have been there ever since. 

I know everyone says to eat veggies, fruit, avoid fast food and fried foods and sugar, but I doubt it. I see skinny and thin people eating burgers, chips, candy, etc. and think, what gives? How can they eat all that junk and not get fat?

I don't understand how people can not be fat. I love food, I love to eat. I day dream about food, about warm chocolate chip cookies and pizza and cheese. I have done this since age eight. Really, I love food. 

Now, how can others not eat? On days when I don't eat a lot, I go into a sort of panic and then binge. It's strange, really. I tried eating healthy for a few days, and then I binged. It's like...when the weight starts coming off, I get all afraid thinking I'm withering away or melting. I feel like I am being starved, even though I am clearly overweight. 

Does anyone have some tips? I am twenty years of age and would like to be a healthy weight by age twenty five. I have around...one hundred pounds to lose. Yes, it's that bad.


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you thought about talking to a nutritionist? or a counselor?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

as i see it you have two options

paleo http://www.reddit.com/r/Paleo/

or

keto http://www.reddit.com/r/keto/

paleo is if keto is unworkable

(these aren't really the two options, just my two suggestions).

the side-bars (on the right) contain information nicely laid out, and so on.

both diets involve satiating yourself with fat basically (and eating decent food).

good luck! there is like 100,000 people between those two subreddits and a large majority of those adhering to the diets - and the reason why so many people adhere to them is because it doesn't tend to be that difficult to - have or are losing a lot of extra weight.

(you don't need to exercise).


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Grapefruits said:


> I hate green and leafy things.


Try juicing and/or a juice detox? Although the goal isn't to lose weight, it will help you to lose weight relatively quickly due to the calorie restriction. And if you mix the green and leafy things with ingredients like apple juice it will taste great. Check out http://www.juicedietblog.com for more details.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

You doubt that not eating the food you like (salty, fatty, sweet, etc) contributes to success and that eating these things makes you fat? What do you think makes you unhealthy then? You must not think eating unhealthy exists, since everything you listed are the only types of unhealthy food there is. 

Maybe you're in denial. Sorry, but skinny people with great metabolisms existing doesn't mean you get to eat junk food and not be obese. If you're busy saying "I doubt it" at obvious established facts you won't get anywhere. You have to cut down on the junk. :/ In the end it's worth it though... you'll feel especially better if you go haywire on the healthy food.

If you don't like exercise you could start with eating only healthy food and then less calories of *that* to replace the fact that you aren't active.

Unless you walk a lot by chance in the day.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Is keto that low carb diet? Low carb sounds bad. If you NEED to do it for seizures or something hopefully it wont hurt too much to get energy elsewhere but seriously carbs are the **** if they aren't simple.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think there really isn't any other option including surgical procedure that wont require some type of food management and exercise.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

> I hate green and leafy things. I love cheesy, salty, meaty, melty, sweet things and I hate working out and getting sweaty.


That's your problem. Eat more green and leafy things. If you don't like them you're probably not eating the right ones or preparing them properly. Out of all the fruits and vegetables that exist it's highly unlikely you don't like any of them.



> I know everyone says to eat veggies, fruit, avoid fast food and fried foods and sugar, but I doubt it. I see skinny and thin people eating burgers, chips, candy, etc. and think, what gives? How can they eat all that junk and not get fat?


Because they don't eat enough to get fat. They probably don't eat as much as you think they do.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> as i see it you have two options
> 
> paleo http://www.reddit.com/r/Paleo/
> 
> ...


I'm a Paleo-er and I'm the healthiest I've EVER been. Lost two stone, cured my chronic asthma, got rid of my acne and lots of other things. I recommend it to everyone.

Truth is, you're not going to be healthy if you eat salty, sugary, high carb rubbish.. sure you say you don't like green leafy things but that's probably because your taste buds and attachment to sweet and starchy foods means you need to get _used_ to liking clean foods.

There's no way around it I'm afraid, you just have to eat healthy and exercise properly.. try paleomg.com and nom nom paleo for some great recipes, and have a look at 30 day shred. This would be a great combination to get you started with. Do lots of strength workouts as they are just as important as cardio and will help you shift fat quicker.

There may be a few 'quick fixes' to losing weight, but there is no 'quick fix' to getting healthy... if you want to get healthy and stay healthy you have to change your eating habits for _life_.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Show me a salad that's worth 17 cents and I'll take you up on going to paleo.


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been obese my ENTIRE life. My mom overfed me as a child. She fed me until I was 14 then I started to cook for myself and I just continued that diet of eating white rice, shrimps, etc. My portion size was always 3x's more than it should be.

At 17, during the summer before senior year, I started to exercise and dieted. I lost 75lbs. After a year, I gained 30lbs back. I'm going to start exercising again because I just bought an elliptical machine for $545 because I hate exercise DVDs.

How I lost weight was I began a vegan diet. I counted calories and used Jillian Michael's 30 Day Workout DVD (which you can watch on Youtube, but I bought the actual DVD).

The vegan diet helped me control my eating. Counting calories helped a lot. Exercise was for discipline, but you can lose weight without exercise.

I'm going to try to lose the 30lb weight that I gained back. I stopped being vegan because I was lazy to cook all these vegan foods. I'm going to try to go back to that lifestyle.

You can lose weight eating junk food as long as you limit your calories. Junk food is bad for health but it doesn't actually make you gain weight. Drinking soda doesn't make you gain weight. Overeating high caloric food and drinking too much regular sodas and not exercising it off makes you gain weight.


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Show me a salad that's worth 17 cents and I'll take you up on going to paleo.


hahahahaa, Paleo is not really about salad?

But there are lots of lovely salads regardless of Paleo or not,
personally I love boiled egg and tuna in my salad with onions and lemon. Yum!!!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I used to have binge-eating disorder in high school and it was awful. I'd try to eat healthy, but I didn't like a lot of healthy foods, so I'd end up eating all the junk food I originally wanted to eat AND the "diet" food. I gained thirty pounds in only a few months. 

What helped me was keeping a food diary... When it comes to weight loss, technically you can eat whatever you want if you control how much. I made gradual changes, like one week I include one change. Right now I'm up to only one diet pop per day, 5 servings of veggies or fruit per day (then up to 7+), at least 50 grams of complete proteins. This week's change is no more than one granola bar per day.. I'm also working on lowering my caffeine intake because I'm jumping out of my skin with anxiety and overstimulation.

Anyways just throwing another idea out there... Taking it slowly, small changes at a time, and tracking EVERYTHING.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Get one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Legler-9507...3SAY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361649644&sr=8-1
and some of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Forza-Raspb...4E6W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361649668&sr=8-1

you'll be well away.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> That's your problem. Eat more green and leafy things. If you don't like them you're probably not eating the right ones or preparing them properly. Out of all the fruits and vegetables that exist it's highly unlikely you don't like any of them.
> 
> Because they don't eat enough to get fat. They probably don't eat as much as you think they do.


I like peanuts, beans, potatoes, black olives, popcorn, pickles, and almonds if they are sweetened and flavored. I can only eat carrots with dressing or dip. Oh, and I love brown rice! But I usually flavor it with something.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hydroxycut


----------



## wowwww (Feb 20, 2013)

You don't need to spend any money or go on silly diets. Just cut out calories, eat healthily and do 30 mins of exercise a day. Lose 2-3lbs a week which means in less than a year you will have reached your goal.


----------



## albert024 (Feb 13, 2013)

To be honest with you,you can't lose weight sometimes you need to overcome your hates specially in Food so that you can reach your goal.In Finland many people use to go in kuntokeskus or fitness club and most of them learn not to stay fit but to discipline their self and have an determination to achieve their healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Those thin people you see eating burgers and candy either have naturally high metabolisms or they're eating it in moderation. You can still maintain or lose weight and reward yourself every once in awhile as long you don't go overboard. I recommend keeping a diet journal and logging in your calories everyday. Use a a calorie calculator online to find out how many calories you need a day to maintain your current weight. Then create a deficit (eat 500-1000 calories less than that)
Try some different recipes that have veggies and/or lean proteins (turkey, chicken or seafood) that are seasoned with herbs, low calories sauces or dressings. You're bound to find something you like. 
It will come off a lot faster if you incorporate exercise. Either try to find something you enjoy (swimming, biking, running, dance, etc) or treat it like a job (all you have to do is devote 30 min to an hour a couple days a week)


----------



## hamidhameed (Mar 18, 2013)

it is easy to loose weight if u reduce the amount of ur food everyday .. then gradually ur stomach will be full easily without the need of eating alot .. it take 2 months for me to loose 12 kg .. which is alot .. u have to struggle not to eat too much u can busy ur mind with something more interesting than food .. chatting reading .... etc ..gudluck


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

From sombody who went through the process of losing over 100lbs, 

My story starts out at age 19 and having oral surgery that involved having my jaws banded shut, being sedated, living on liquids for two months. 
I worked as a dishwasher at the safeway at the time. I was taking in 800 calories a day at best (via protien shakes you get at GNC). and doing moderate activity that is working retail eight hours out of each day, I lost 60lbs during that time. 

When I got my mouth undone, I did not have a desire to binge. My jaw was still very much sore and I had nightmares about having my upper jaw come apart if I bite into something..

I guess once I saw that my weight fell off like that, it modivated me enough to eat better and later start going to the gym... I think it was a matter of three or four years until I was at my leanest. It was a long process, and I did not really discipline myself dietwise.

Also, you'll read articles affirming the slow weight loss process is the way to lose the weight and keep it off. Your body has multiple nerves and hormones wired to maintain a certain balance. If you go from your large carriage to smaller too fast, your nerves will go ape s**t thus causing your bingeing. And is also why skinny people (or ectomourphs) have little trouble returning to their previous weight under a week long experiment I read about that's consuming 5000 or so calories a day and doing no activity. 

The key is moderate the food you desire, and persistence. But it sounds like to me you might have a stronger pull on being deprived of yummy foods.. For that, i'm not sure what I can offer for advice. I had a friend I used to go to the gym with. He helped me out alot.. It was a good way to break the ice. I don't think I had any real anxiety about the gym.. I always thought it was hilarious how the buffed out hawaiian dudes used to try to psyche me out.. I just thought that said more about them, and I knew they arent going to to jack **** to me.. That's how I always handled confrontation anyway.

It's a long and hard road. It never ends. my weight still tends to 'yo-yo' luckily only 20lbs at a time. Mostly due to my anxiety/depression. Eating made me feel better. Over the past year, I was really hard-up for some affirmation. But I think i'm going to be okay now.


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

I think you may have a food addiction.

Anyways, for the comment about skinny eating junk food, whilst not gaining fat.... The reason is because our genetic makeup doesn't allow us to get fat. So we don't have to work hard.

Unfortunately, you on the other hand, have to work harder to stay fit. So try to stay away from "bad food". It's hard in the beginning, but eventually you'll get used to it.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

essixo said:


> I think you may have a food addiction.
> 
> Anyways, for the comment about skinny eating junk food, whilst not gaining fat.... The reason is because our genetic makeup doesn't allow us to get fat. So we don't have to work hard.


 Do you really think skinny people eat that much more than overweight people on average?

the way a person stores and burns calories does vary with each individual. Point is if you over eat, you're still going to put on weight. and if you've been over eating for a long period of time (much longer than a week mind you), your body is going to assimilate after a while.


----------



## essixo (Feb 3, 2013)

moroff said:


> Do you really think skinny people eat that much more than overweight people on average?
> 
> the way a person stores and burns calories does vary with each individual. Point is if you over eat, you're still going to put on weight. and if you've been over eating for a long period of time (much longer than a week mind you), your body is going to assimilate after a while.


That's obvious. If I eat more, in comparison to what I exercise... of course I will gain a few. But difference is, I don't gain what the other would gain. I can eat whatever I want, but I will never be even close to overweight.

I actually eat a lot for a chick.


----------



## AngelInnocent (May 27, 2012)

Drink a lot of ice water with lemon and lime, plenty of sleep, some exercise (go outside) and eat a lot of fresh fruit and vegetables. Never starve yourself. You're an adult so be responsible. Make sure you never eat when you're bored. Read or find something productive to do and do it for you.


----------



## Marinas Florin (Mar 21, 2013)

Losing weight is pretty easy once you learn how to count your caloric intake and maintain a deficit.

The only thing that you must do is to maintain a deficit and train.

I wrote an article on this subject: How many calories per day should I eat to lose weight


----------



## davidlambee8100 (Apr 1, 2013)

Swimming is the best Cardio / calorie burning exercise out there and there is little to no impact on joints. I have been a swimmer my whole life and definitely recommend it to anyone looking to shape up. No doubt a relaxing form of exercise means weight lost by swimming is fun too!


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

As someone who's in the same position: stop going 'this is so horrible that I'm this fat/obese'. Depression and self-hate can't motivate you for very long. You're obese. You're doing something about it. POSITIVE THINKING.

Food portions are a big chunk of losing weight, and, to a smaller degree, exercise. I lost a good amount of weight during college just cooking for myself; try that and see if that works for you. Choose recipes that are already low in calories. Try new foods. Don't starve yourself; the more you force your body, the more chance you have of relapsing and getting even bigger. Try smaller portions of food throughout the day, but instead of 3 meals, try 6 (I fail at this, but it might work for you). 

As for exercise, do something that distracts you from the fact you're exercising. Low-impact is a MUST; don't overdo it on things like jumping jacks. I myself bought a small mp4 player and a plastic treadmill shelf that fits over my treadmill so I can watch shows I've downloaded while I walk. Try yoga- you can get DVDs or video games on many consoles that guide you in your own house. Yoga won't burn calories, but it'll make aches and pains that can occur during exercising and life in general go away.

As for the sweat issue, I feel you. I have that problem too. What I found to help are sweatbands- there's brands out there devoted to wicking sweat away from the forehead, and the brand I used had them in cute patterns too.

It may be wise to not spend too much time getting jealous over people who are skinny- they often have their own problems. Being told 'eat a sandwich' from a random stranger wasn't any more fun for a friend of mine than whatever that same person would yell at me. My brother is skinny as a pole, but he has horrid stomach problems that limit what he can eat to certain foods.

Sorry about the spam there, but I figure you might find something of interest here. Everyone's weight loss journey is different, and if you keep searching, you'll find something that works just for you.


----------



## brosephus1985 (Apr 6, 2013)

losing weight is a lot like the opposite of what someone who is extremely skinny would have to do, in your case, it would be reducing the number of portions your eating, and increase the amount of work output your body can handle through weight training and aerobics. You should count the number of calories your putting in and what type of foods your eating that is first important step.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I've lost 18 pounds so far on my weight loss journey. There isn't a big secret to it, I maintain 1500 calories a day. Try to avoid junk and eat healthy. I've also started cycling which has really help shed the fat


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

enfield said:


> as i see it you have two options
> 
> paleo http://www.reddit.com/r/Paleo/
> 
> ...


I always wanted to get into the paleo diet once I heard about it, but it seems like you need to eat a lot of fish right? And no bread? I'm not sure how I would get used to that


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

lonesomeboy said:


> I've lost 18 pounds so far on my weight loss journey. There isn't a big secret to it, I maintain 1500 calories a day. Try to avoid junk and eat healthy. I've also started cycling which has really help shed the fat


How do you calculate this? It would make eating out in public difficult, and also my mother cooks a lot and there is no way I could know how many calories are in some dishes or foods.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Grapefruits said:


> How do you calculate this? It would make eating out in public difficult, and also my mother cooks a lot and there is no way I could know how many calories are in some dishes or foods.


I use myfitnesspal.com and make educated guesses. Most foods are on there.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Try these:
* Stop eating oily food.
* Stay away from fast food.
* Instead of taking the elevator, take the stairs...in other words, walk more often than usual.
* Instead of drinking soda, take water or real fruit juice with no sugar.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

For the majority of people losing weight is a fairly straight path as long as you stick to some rules. There's set backs, but if you're determined and keep moving forward, you can lose it. Some people have thyroid issues, but that is a vast minority. For most people, they just don't know what they're putting into their body or how much they're supposed to eat, or what an actual healthy portion size or balanced diet looks like. 

The first thing to do is to calculate what you eat. It's possible to just look up whatever you're eating and to get an idea of what certain things are, and once you read enough and take a look at what actual portion sizes are, you get to have a 6th sense about calories. So have an average day, and calculate. When I first tried to lose weight, I cut down to 1500. My average used to be about 3,000. Some days, 4,000. I'm actually very lucky I was only ever like 15 lbs overweight considering I ate an average of 3500, and lived an entirely sedentary lifestyle. I'm one of those people with a faster than normal metabolism (I'm 5'10" so I get that perk I guess). MyFitnessPal is great for putting in what you eat, and seeing how many calories you ought to eat in a day, as well as tracking your exercise. 

As for those skinny people that can still eat a lot, well, that's just not you. You're never going to get that perk. You have to adjust for your own body if you want to lose weight. Plus, maybe that skinny person is eating that burger as their treat for that week. Maybe every other day they're healthy. Or me, when I go out I don't limit myself, but that treat might be the only thing I'm eating all day so that I'm not over my limit. And at home I only eat healthy things (whole grains, fruit, vegetables, nuts, lean meats). 

If all you ever eat are salty, sweet, and fatty things, then your taste buds aren't accustomed to the subtle sweetness of fruit, or just the subtle tastes of anything healthy. You don't like them because like you said, they were never in your diet. The brain becomes addicted to salt and sugar, and that's not an exaggeration. Fast foods, junk food companies, all that add excess amounts of salt and sugar because they give you a temporary high, and so you go back for more and eat more and that makes them more money. They also add chemical additives to make you eat more (such as MSG, which is in most junk foods, and they are able to get away with calling it "natural flavors" or "sodium glutamate" or other unrecognizable names, and MSG is a chemically altered bond that literally makes the brain feel unable to stop eating w/e it is you're eating). And salts and sugars (including processed carbohydrates, because the body converts those to sugars), as soon as you put them in your mouth, your saliva breaks them down and releases endogenous opioids (the same thing that blocks pain) into your brain that gives you a temporary high. That's why those things taste so good, because they're making you high. You're brain is pretty much addicted and high to this stuff, which I don't think I'm exaggerating when I say that considering you said you daydream about food and love it so much. I love it too, but I also love the feeling that eating healthily gives me, because it gives me more energy and is a lot lighter on me. I feel like **** after I eat pizza, but 1/4 cup quinoa mixed in with some vegetables and some Sriracha drizzled on top is ahmaaazing. And I say that as a person that used to eat a box of Poptarts in one sitting. It's adding in some good stuff bit by bit, and weeding out the bad stuff. Maybe look up healthy recipes and cook them yourselves, making sure to measure everything. One thing to do for sure is if you drink soda, stop. Soda is horrible for you, and most people don't realize the amount of calories they take in just through drinks. My aunt cut out soda, and just soda, and she lost about 20 lbs from that alone. No joke! And diet soda is even worse for you than regular soda, the salt makes you retain water and the chemicals and fake sugar are found to promote binging later on. Don't even drink juice, that's all the calories and sugar of the fruit without most of the nutrients (most nutrients are in the skin). Just drink water (or tea or coffee, or other natural no-calorie drinks). Even if you just cut out a glass of juice a day, that's 200 calories you're saving yourself. If you need soda, then I personally love seltzer. With a little lime it's awesome. But that's an easy way to start! Just cutting out the unhealthy stuff bit by bit, cold turkey doesn't really work cause it promotes binging later on.

As for exercise, not everyone is that into it, but it's not all like aerobics and running. I used to hate exercise, but now I really like it. If you never exercise, you can't go into a gym and suddenly love it. There's an adjustment period. Maybe join a gym and just walk for 2 miles a day at a moderate pace, cause IDK if it's bull but I read you're supposed to get about 10,000 steps a day, and that's a little under 2 miles. Maybe then add in some weight machines, or bikes at a moderate pace, and just build and build the more confident you get with exercise.

It's basically really easy. Just eat less, drink more water, and get some exercise. If you're committed to something, then you have to be willing to put in hard work. Anything with a positive outcome is worth some hard work. Life is hard work. And unfortunately, you're not one of the few people that can eat anything you want, you're one of the people that has to put in hard work. The important thing is to not look at what other people are doing, but to focus on what you're doing and what you want. And to do that you have to eat healthy, eat less, and work out.

Edit: You also have to educate yourself about food and what you are are putting into your body. It's also good to know that everyone has set backs, and in the process of losing weight you have to be patient and forgiving of yourself if you hit a wall a few times. I have! I'm trying to lose 4 lbs and it's a B because I am a HUGE emotional eater, but I've lost 3 lbs thus far and so I need to be patient that I'm not gonna lose all 7 (that i gained from emotional eating, yay) right away. I lost 3, and so I can lose another 4. Even with those few lbs I need to lose I've had a lot of walls I've been hitting, but I'm just trying to be patient with myself. So definitely forgive yourself for having a hard time with starting, and if you have a few set backs.


----------



## gsracer (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey I just joined up to post here, my wife suffers from SAD.

All the input that you have gotten so far is VERY good. However what I am hearing from your posts is probably more a lack of self-control than anything (i should know, I own that term in my house).

Try to find some "Quick Wins". Small changes that will produce results. Your goal should be proving to yourself that you can make improvements. Once do that a few times, you will feel more confident in your abilities and you can move on to a lot of the plans people have posted. If you have a friend that is willing, have them work out and eat with you often.

Some examples of quick wins:

Try Tracking your eating for a week, dont bother improving anything yet. Sites like myfitnesspal and livestrong.com/myplate are free and have tons of recipes in them (even probably some of your moms).
Join an excericse class, body pump and group power are both great, classes will keep you commited, and there are people of all sizes in mine.
Do portion control, try to eat maybe 2/3 of what you usually do
If you dont already, drink 8/10 glasses of water a day, it fills you up and takes away hunger pangs
Try eating out less, it's cheaper and healthier to eat in. 

Bear in mind that most people I have consulted have told me that weight loss is 80% diet, and 20% exercise.

What exercise is great for is regulating your mood. Diet is great at regulating your mirror.

Once you get some little wins under your belt, post some more and I bet everyone will help you figure it out.

My Experience: Lost 20% of my bodyweight recently, treat my depression with only therapy and exercise now, no drugs.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

You have to eat things even if you don't like the taste r.e. vegetables etc. Just think of all the good it's doing to your insides even if it's disgusting.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Barette said:


> For the majority of people losing weight is a fairly straight path as long as you stick to some rules. There's set backs, but if you're determined and keep moving forward, you can lose it. Some people have thyroid issues, but that is a vast minority. For most people, they just don't know what they're putting into their body or how much they're supposed to eat, or what an actual healthy portion size or balanced diet looks like.
> 
> The first thing to do is to calculate what you eat. It's possible to just look up whatever you're eating and to get an idea of what certain things are, and once you read enough and take a look at what actual portion sizes are, you get to have a 6th sense about calories. So have an average day, and calculate. When I first tried to lose weight, I cut down to 1500. My average used to be about 3,000. Some days, 4,000. I'm actually very lucky I was only ever like 15 lbs overweight considering I ate an average of 3500, and lived an entirely sedentary lifestyle. I'm one of those people with a faster than normal metabolism (I'm 5'10" so I get that perk I guess). MyFitnessPal is great for putting in what you eat, and seeing how many calories you ought to eat in a day, as well as tracking your exercise.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the advice. A lot of it was really insightful. You are right, that if I go cold turkey then I will probably wind up binging later. It's happened in the past. I would be really good on a diet, but it was too strict for me that I would majorly binge and then be back where I started. I decided that maybe simply losing two pounds a month is reasonable. It might take me a few years to lose all the weight, but perhaps it is worth it.

I do indeed drink a lot of diet soda. I honestly did not think that it would be that bad, considering that it has zero calories, according to the label, anyway. I did come up with a diet plan about a month ago. It is that I can have two items of food per meal, only two. And one of them has to be a fruit or a vegetable. I did that for about a month and lost a few pounds, but I felt so hungry and deprived that I starting overeating and gained it back. So, now I'm down to just eating to things per meal, but one doesn't have to be a fruit or vegetable. Now, I am down 2-3 pounds again. So far, this one is more manageable. I do really love to eat, and if I get no pleasure from it I usually get in an angry and sour mood. Food literally brightens my mood and brings me up. Perhaps I do indeed suffer from food addiction. *sigh* I'll work on that. Maybe I need to do some research on eating disorder. Perhaps my addiction to food has some psychological aspects to it as well and I need to overcome it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Most people can lose if they just replace soda with water.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Honestly, it's not a good idea to cut out your favourite foods anyway and just living off of leafy greens or it won't work. You'll just binge later. It's portion control. Keep eating your hamburgers, but not so much. You don't eat hamburgers everyday do you? Of course you do need vegetables, but you don't have to just live off salads. Can you honestly say you hate all fruits and vegetables? Eat the ones you do love. I absolutely hate celery so there is no point in me buying it or else it's just going to sit in the fridge. I love carrots though, so I buy those. There are certain fruit I hate, so I don't buy them but I've got plenty of bananas, apples, and oranges. I also love yogurt so I keep the fridge stocked full of that. Usually I'll spend the extra money on greek yogurt because it's delicious. I love hamburgers, and there is no way in hell I'll ever give them up but I don't eat them everyday, I eat them occasionally, just like pizza, and subway, and fries. I am at the lowest weight I've been since I was about 15 and I still eat those foods, and I am someone who can gain a lot of weight. When I was 19 I was close to 180 and I am only 5'4. Although that was my fault because I got depressed and stuffed my face. Now I am down to 112 and I eat whatever I want, I just eat it in portions and I haven't gained any weight. I don't remember the last time I gained weight to be honest. Also if you don't want to do a lot of sweating. Just go for a long walk. Plug in your headphones and just go for an hour walk a night. I have no gym membership but I love walking. I walk for fun and I can for two or three hour walks and it feels great.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

mid20sgirl said:


> Honestly, it's not a good idea to cut out your favourite foods anyway and just living off of leafy greens or it won't work. You'll just binge later. It's portion control. Keep eating your hamburgers, but not so much. You don't eat hamburgers everyday do you? Of course you do need vegetables, but you don't have to just live off salads. Can you honestly say you hate all fruits and vegetables? Eat the ones you do love. I absolutely hate celery so there is no point in me buying it or else it's just going to sit in the fridge. I love carrots though, so I buy those. There are certain fruit I hate, so I don't buy them but I've got plenty of bananas, apples, and oranges. I also love yogurt so I keep the fridge stocked full of that. Usually I'll spend the extra money on greek yogurt because it's delicious. I love hamburgers, and there is no way in hell I'll ever give them up but I don't eat them everyday, I eat them occasionally, just like pizza, and subway, and fries. I am at the lowest weight I've been since I was about 15 and I still eat those foods, and I am someone who can gain a lot of weight. When I was 19 I was close to 180 and I am only 5'4. Although that was my fault because I got depressed and stuffed my face. Now I am down to 112 and I eat whatever I want, I just eat it in portions and I haven't gained any weight. I don't remember the last time I gained weight to be honest. Also if you don't want to do a lot of sweating. Just go for a long walk. Plug in your headphones and just go for an hour walk a night. I have no gym membership but I love walking. I walk for fun and I can for two or three hour walks and it feels great.


Thank you for such good advice! And no, I do not eat hamburgers every day.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> Most people can lose if they just replace soda with water.


What about diet soda?


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

If you want to eat more greens, try them in a smoothie. I blend a half a bag of fresh spinach with a little fruit (banana, strawberry, mango), low fat coconut milk and a splash of vanilla. It looks disgusting, but the taste isn't bad. You could use a straw to chug it. I have one for breakfast with some eggs for protein.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You just have to find the power in you. I'm afraid that diet and exercise is the BEST way. :/ I lost 30 pounds last year and am maintaining...but need to lose about 60 more haha... If you like to eat cheesy, salty, tasty thing, then portion control is the way. AND exercise

"sigh" I know


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Average man is supposed to eat 2500 calories a day. Eat under that amount, while going to the gym, walking everywhere and gaining muscle. Gaining muscle will allow you to burn more calories.

1 lbs of weight = 3500 calories burnt.


----------



## brodcook1111 (Apr 21, 2013)

*fitneesyoga*

hi...
i am brodcook, and i am represent the all yoga postres and diffrenttypes yoga for loss weight ...
The word Yoga comes from the Sanskrit Word "Yuj" the Word "yuj means to join. Yoga is the completely series of exercises with different different poses yoga has gained immense popularity include of different types yoga. It is the are of skilful living. It has many aspects, becoming that it influences our life and the way we live. There are many misconceptions clouding the science of Yoga. Its all aspects of the person: The Physical, Mental, Physical, emotional and spiritual. 
more details
 bikramyoga


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Primitive Fish said:


> If you want to eat more greens, try them in a smoothie. I blend a half a bag of fresh spinach with a little fruit (banana, strawberry, mango), low fat coconut milk and a splash of vanilla. It looks disgusting, but the taste isn't bad. You could use a straw to chug it. I have one for breakfast with some eggs for protein.


Hm. Fancy food, difficult food. That is exactly what I hate about healthy food. It's all fancy, difficult to prepare, difficult to make, etc. I have no blender and frankly don't have time for that.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I lost 20 kg (44 pounds) in the course of 3-4 months just by drinking water and not eating candy. The first month, i only ate ricecakes with cheese (probably a bad thing to do, but hey, it worked for me)


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

i found this very useful, its a formula (does require some maths, if you have difficulty, i can do it for you) http://www.healthfitonline.com/resources/harris_benedict.php it tells you how many calories you need per day, for me its 2600 to maintain my current weight- cut down to 2000= means i lose a pound a week, with no extra exercise and i can eat what i want, worked for me


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I was so fat when I was younger. I didn't lose weight without sticking my fingers down my throat and starving myself. So I can't really tell you how to lose weight in a really healthy way because I don't know how myself. I'm not fat anymore or atleas not as fat as I used to be, but it still sucks. I still see myself as fat and I still keep gettibg this urge to throw up after eating the 'wrong' foods. So my advice to you would be, do it the healthy way. Slowly but surely way.  and most importantly, learn to love yourself the way you are because that's what really matters in the end. My biggest mistake in life, is not learning to love myself. It's the key to being happy. No matter how skinny you are, if you didn't love yourself, life would be so sad & meaningless. So as long as you're happy, you don't have to change anything. ;-)

Goodluck!


----------



## wash1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Some time you can or some time you can not loss the weight but if you fallow the rules of exercise and eating diet food you can loss your weight. Some are that just cut out calories and do not eat over. Do exercise regularly for one hours. Just do this with honest in this way you can loss your weight.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

you have to change your routines/habits and generate the same reward. Write out a list on how you can change your habit


----------



## ThePeon (Sep 13, 2012)

Just reduce, not eliminate, the intake of unhealthy foods, particularly when snacking.

Often it isn't the main meals that do it but the snacks. A lot of snack foods are high calorie concentration, yet still easy to eat a lot of.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

1. Write a blog
2. Write a blog
3. Write a blog

I kept a blog during my diet and it made it much easier.


----------



## droen (Jul 27, 2010)

Grapefruits said:


> Hm. Fancy food, difficult food. That is exactly what I hate about healthy food. It's all fancy, difficult to prepare, difficult to make, etc. I have no blender and frankly don't have time for that.


Nothing fancy or difficult about spinach, bananas, and strawberries. In fact, you can get the fruits from a frozen mixed back in your local supermarket, and get some fresh spinach in a bag in the vegetable section. And while you're there, pick up a blender. It's really simple to prepare and takes no time at all.

Also, on the subject of reducing unhealthy foods, you can start off slowly getting away from that stuff. Replace red meat (beef, burgers) with leaner meat (chicken, fish). Replace chips with a bag of mixed nuts.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I find that only eating on Tuesdays helps.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Fruitcake said:


> I find that only eating on Tuesdays helps.


Ahahaha. I don't think so.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Go On a juice cleanse, or mono fruit diet. Lose like 10lbs one week. Right now I'm drinking 3 diff greens carrots beets and apple, is nasty but healthier than eating it raw. Like 6-8x healthier for reals worth the $


----------



## CentValleyGuy (Apr 26, 2013)

Diets never worked for me. But I have managed to lose a steady 5-6 pounds per month using my current system of limiting my daily caloric intake to 2000 calories. I still eat whatever I want. But after I hit 2000 cals I'm done, and it doesn't matter if I'm still hungry or not. I'm just finished for the day. It depends on your starting weight though. I was really heavy so 2000 calories was a good place to start. My steps are:

* 2000 calories per day
* drink 2 liters of water (this is more for me - medical reasons)
* walk for exercise (start at 10 mins and work your way up to 30 or more)

But it's worked wonders for me. I'm ahead of schedule to drop down from 400 to 200 pounds by next summer. And I haven't given up a single thing. I've just stuck to the 2000 calorie limit religiously and walked every single day (I do about an hour of it now - indoors during summer, temps can easily go over 110 F - 43c where I live in July and August). The thing you have to remember is that food has no more power over you than you give it. It's a battle of willpower. Do you really want to lose the weight. It can be hard at first. But it gets a lot easier.


----------



## pureblod (Apr 12, 2013)

What I say about it is to consult with a nutritionist?


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

I need to lose a lot of weight too! I was overweight - underweight - now I am overweight again, most ive ever been. Its hard because I love junk food & I don't feel like working out. I have been going for walks so thats a good start. I actually feel better, because I go out in my neighborhood for walks, and to be out in the sun feels great. I don't knoww if your SA is very bad that you don't want to go out walking, but you should try. Maybe even get a cheap workout DVD and do it once a day. As you do little workouts add more maybe doing twice a day or going walking twice a day. Then cut out some junk food, drinks lots of water.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

if i eat 2500 daily over the week = im stable, if i want to lose weight i eat 2000 averaged over the week= the way to see how many calories your body actually needs is to do this equation http://www.healthfitonline.com/resou...s_benedict.php


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

life01 said:


> if i eat 2500 daily over the week = im stable, if i want to lose weight i eat 2000 averaged over the week= the way to see how many calories your body actually needs is to do this equation http://www.healthfitonline.com/resou...s_benedict.php


Counting calories is a pain in the ***. Who knows how much 2000 calories really is unless they calculate it all? I don't have time for that ****.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

goodluck, how are you going to lose weight, if you dont know many calories your consuming


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

just run and work out, dieting is honestly a scam that dosent really work. If you want results you need to train, while u may hate sweating, it is by far the beast way to loose weight, and who knows, maybe u could even put a few pounds of muscle.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

HarbingerOfDeath said:


> I've struggled with weight all my life. I've gone from anorexia and bulimia to being overweight and then back again. It's a nasty cycle and is not good for your body. You have to cut the cheesy, salty, meaty, melty, sweet things that you love so much out of your diet. No soda, no chips, no candy, etc. I'm not one for uncomfortable diets and incredibly small portions but those things _need_ to go.
> 
> First you need to figure out how many calories you need daily. What you are experiencing is a plateau. This happens to most people who try to lose weight. The solution is to lower your caloric intake and/or increase the intensity of your workout.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response. You were very helpful.

In the past, I have tried calorie counting and keeping food journals, but it was always an annoyance. Sometimes, my mother cooks things or I buy things and I don't know how many calories there are.

What about when I am at a restaurant and there is no calorie information on the menu? Or, if I am at someone else's house. This would be a bit of a problem.

I tried calorie counting for a month once and lost six pounds, but the moment I quit I gained it all back. I guess I wanted to come up with a diet plan that I could stick with naturally. What I have been doing for the past two months is that I have three meals a day, and only two items of food per meal. At first the plan was to have one healthy thing and the other thing could be unhealthy, so I can still feel satisfied. For example, I would have one of those instant Mac and Cheeses and then a banana with it, or a lite yogurt with it. If I stick with this plan, I draw a star next to the day in my daily planner thing. Usually, for the past two months, I stick with this plan 4-5 days out of the 7. I have lost around 5 pounds, and it is easier, but the progress is super slow. Over time I might decrease it even more, such as having two two-item meals and then dinner is only one item. Something along those lines...


----------



## heyliberty (Aug 27, 2011)

Does your mom know you want to lose weight? Telling her and talking about it may be the best thing for you. It's also not necessarily limiting number of food items as much as type of food items. I can pack a five hundred calorie dinner that includes a turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread, red grapes, baby carrots, banana, celery, and a single serving of potato chips.

You could start replacing sources of empty calories to cut out some more. Try getting unsalted butter or better yet butter flakes, splenda instead of sugar, diet instead of regular soda, small portion bags of chips that are usually only around 150 cal, using canola oil to cook instead of butter, switch to whole grain cereal and whole wheat bread, etc.

Counting calories kind of sucks, but you can approximate by overestimating easily. I use an all on my phone for this, it's really great and helpful: Noom weight loss for android.

A big thing you want to try to do is to stay away from food that is fried or heavily breaded. Stick to eggs, fish, chicken and turkey for your protein. A single skinless, boneless chicken breast is usually only 150-250 calories and you can spice it up with various ingredients.

Try to have either a fruit or vegetable at every meal, mainly veggies as they help with fiber and digestion. When hungry between meals, try to munch on some healthy snacks like grapes or carrots.

Lastly, I know that it's hard. I've gone through and done everything I listed and sometimes it feels like there's no way you can make it, but I try to think about it as changing my life, not just losing weight. Also noticed that one you get used to the taste of healthier foods, it's the junk food that starts to become weird and unappealing.

Don't think you have to go extend and take away everything you love. You can have what you want, just in moderation. Also, don't be afraid that cheating for a day is horrible. In reality, it's good to cheat if only to reward ourselves for a big goal accomplished or to simply give in to a craving. Cheating is advantageous though if in moderation. You can eat out or at a friend house fine, just stick to some basic rules: limit the fried food, cut the fries in favor of veggies or a salad, limit your intake of bread and most appetizers, skip dessert or try fruit for dessert instead. Restaurants in particular tend to give outrageous portions so if a smaller sized entree is available, take it!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

heyliberty said:


> Does your mom know you want to lose weight? Telling her and talking about it may be the best thing for you. It's also not necessarily limiting number of food items as much as type of food items. I can pack a five hundred calorie dinner that includes a turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread, red grapes, baby carrots, banana, celery, and a single serving of potato chips.
> 
> You could start replacing sources of empty calories to cut out some more. Try getting unsalted butter or better yet butter flakes, splenda instead of sugar, diet instead of regular soda, small portion bags of chips that are usually only around 150 cal, using canola oil to cook instead of butter, switch to whole grain cereal and whole wheat bread, etc.
> 
> ...


Here are the only few changes I've made so far:

No ice cream. I eat frozen yogurt or yogurt instead.

No beef or pork hot dogs or sausages, only turkey or chicken links.

Light butter, skim cheese, diet soda, no frosting when I make brownies or cupcakes, and for a while I switched to non-dairy milk or skim milk but now I don't drink milk at all.

Overall, thank you for the reply.


----------



## ashilykirsten (May 31, 2013)

Grapefruits said:


> I tried diet and exercise, but it doesn't help me. I hate green and leafy things. I love cheesy, salty, meaty, melty, sweet things and I hate working out and getting sweaty. I need to lose a lot of weight, because I am obese. I have been steadily gaining weight since age six, but at sixteen I finally stopped it and reversed it by twenty pounds and have been there ever since.
> 
> I know everyone says to eat veggies, fruit, avoid fast food and fried foods and sugar, but I doubt it. I see skinny and thin people eating burgers, chips, candy, etc. and think, what gives? How can they eat all that junk and not get fat?
> 
> ...


Consult a health professional or a dietitian to give you a well-designed healthy diet and be dedicated to your exercise regiments. Supplements help in a lot of ways. If you're unsure what supplement helps for weight loss, you should include biotin in your diet - Why? Because biotin is proven to promote a healthy body metabolism. If you're body metabolism is healthy, you're more likely to burn those unwanted fats in your body. You burn it and convert it to energy. HEALTHY METABOLISM = BURNING MORE ENERGY that will result to WEIGHT LOSS. Have you tried biotin from Hercules Vitamins? This supplement really works. In addition, biotin helps in maintaining a healthy blood sugar level and has cosmetic benefits too. It promotes healthy skin, hair and nails. Hope this helps and good luck to your goals.


----------



## Belafaiez (May 27, 2013)

Hey, i cannot be accompany with this word because there are many way to control heavy wealth.So,i think eating burgers and candy is not a fact.


----------



## nila11 (Jun 3, 2013)

Grapefruits said:


> I tried diet and exercise, but it doesn't help me. I hate green and leafy things. I love cheesy, salty, meaty, melty, sweet things and I hate working out and getting sweaty. I need to lose a lot of weight, because I am obese. I have been steadily gaining weight since age six, but at sixteen I finally stopped it and reversed it by twenty pounds and have been there ever since.
> 
> I know everyone says to eat veggies, fruit, avoid fast food and fried foods and sugar, but I doubt it. I see skinny and thin people eating burgers, chips, candy, etc. and think, what gives? How can they eat all that junk and not get fat?
> 
> ...


okey don't worry if you really went to losing your wait you should must be take exercise daily and control yourself of all oily food, fresh vegetables and fruits including your routine food.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Metal_Heart said:


> hahahahaa, Paleo is not really about salad?
> 
> But there are lots of lovely salads regardless of Paleo or not,
> personally I love boiled egg and tuna in my salad with onions and lemon. Yum!!!


I agree. Beet and Point Reyes blue cheese salad with croutons, wild arugula and honey walnuts...*drool* Burmese Tea Leaf salad...Thai som tam (spicy green papaya salad with cilantro, crushed peanuts and a sweet/sour sauce)...dungeness crab salad...mmm.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

(edit: added a couple of recipe sites below, since you mentioned that you bake and just to demonstrate that healthy eating doesn't have to not be delicious)

My thoughts - I would learn to love vegetables. They also are good for brain health and make disorders like anxiety and depression easier to deal with. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23174689 People who dislike them often just haven't found something that agrees with them (a good tip is to find a cuisine whose dishes you like that have veggies and try to replicate the recipe.) Eggplant, peppers, chard, kale, okra, etc. are made into delicious meals the world over. I think the key to liking them is to find out how to prepare them properly (not bland, with plenty of herbs, spices, flavor) and pairing them up with a source of protein/fat to make them palatable. Thai food/Vietnamese food, Mediterranean food etc. is really delicious, maybe try some easy recipes. I like looking through Food and Wine, and Allrecipes, etc. If you make the food yourself you get a better idea of what goes into it (and more control).

The basics to make weight loss easier:

Eat whole foods.
Avoid processed foods. If you have to eat them, look at the labels and avoid things with hydrogenated vegetable oils.
Avoid refined sugars, refined white flour and dairy.
Incorporate good sources of fat and protein into your diet. You need fat to burn fat. Lean beef (pref. grass fed) fish like salmon, etc. Fish are an invaluable source of nutrients. For fat, things like coconut oil, nuts (almonds, walnuts, cashews, over peanuts), avocado, and even full fat butter, just mind the amounts. 1-2 oz nuts are great for snacking, or half an avocado.
Try walking - it's the easiest intro to exercise.

At this point, you can decide on a regimen to try out (Primal/paleo works for some, low-fat slow-carb like Eat to Live works for others.) Individuals often react differently to different lifestyles, and there is strong evidence that we evolved to suit our local food sources. Treat it as a lifestyle change, not a diet; it requires commitment to make it work in the long run. Good luck and don't get discouraged.

(On junk food: The food industry purposely makes their food addictive and non-filling, and hires scientists in their R&D departments to achieve this end (read Michael Moss' Salt, Sugar, Fat: How The Food Giants Hooked Us) which is why people find junk and processed foods irresistible and why you can't seem to get full on just one portion. What we consider "normal" in modern American society when it comes to eating is not normal by any means, unless you consider inhaling huge amounts of sugar, grease and artificial ingredients normal; we simply can't handle this stuff and our bodies will pay the price - whether in the form of obesity, Alzheimer's, diabetes or cancer. It's silly that eating healthy is viewed as "dieting" when it is what's supposed to be normal.)

Some of the recipe sites that I like:
http://mariahealth.blogspot.com/
http://www.againstallgrain.com/ (paleo)
http://alldayidreamaboutfood.com/
http://www.damyhealth.com/category/recipes/ (these are kind of calorie dense though)
http://dessertswithbenefits.com/


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Well i went on a fitness binge, eventually decided i needed to lose weight to remain below heavyweight for boxing.

I had always sworn never to diet. But i gave up eventually and went for high protein low carb, have been eating tonnes of leafy green ****, first week it was awful.

Now i actually like it, its weird how your body can adapt, 4x the energy, ill be training for 2 hours straight and still have energy, whereas i used to be dead after 30 minutes lifting, and i crav VEGETABLES. It feels so wrong but im stuck with it.

You body can adapt, veges won't taste bad forever!


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been drinking bottled or the 1 GAL water constantly for about two weeks. My stomach does not feel as bad as it did around 4 month ago. I had some slight auditory problems with an ear infection that became serious. I am slightly worried about my perception to distinguish auditory tone, as it hasn't returned to normal. It may have something to do with diving to the deepest part of the swimming pool for several years when I was very young. I used to try and imagine myself escaping sounds.

I haven't lost any weight yet, but I have been using dumbbells pretty regularly.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Phenibut reduces my appetite to almost nothing... but no one else seems to get that side-effect, so it might just be an interaction with my medication. Also, I lost about 60 pounds over a year about three years ago and have maintained the loss for two years since then. So my top two tips are keep a blog and record everything you eat and any exercise you do - it is useful to have a permanent record that you can refer back to and also to help you have a sense of achievement and motivation to continue - and the second point is to walk. I have only ever walked and not ran or gone to the gym and I keep the weight off. Good luck!


----------



## Mr X (Jan 25, 2013)

Exercise everyday, you can't stop cause you don't see results right away. You gotta sweat and do a lot of things that make you uncomfortable at first if youre serious about losing weight. Get active, ride a bike or go for a hike or even a walk if those are to difficult at first. Stop eating crap. It's like a drug and if you eat fruits and veggies for a while your body craves those and not the crap. Many small things during the the day not huge meals. People you see that are skinny that eat crap don't eat that much of it and they're at the gym a few times a week, if they didn't they wouldn't be skinny for long. Hope that helps.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I am losing a lot over time but I am doing low-carb + eating less than 500/600 calories a day due to lack of appetite.

(Don't follow the low calorie comment, completely unhealthy...)


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings (Jan 26, 2011)

I cut out soda and any sugary drink and replaced them with tea and bottled water. Felt so much better taking out all those sugars. Don't calorie count and cut out fast food. Just eat light meals like chicken, pasta, salad and things like that. Best of luck to you! =)


----------

